# PT test does it mean my med is ok???



## lagacer (13 Apr 2005)

hey

I got a call 2day from the recruiting center to schedul my PT test on next Saturday a 5:00pm LOL 

My question is if they called me for my PT does that mean that my med is ok?? 

well I did my med test the med tech told me I have to go to my optometricien for my eyes and then I sent my paper to fredericton and now the called me 2day?

and ohh yeah it for the Reserve


----------



## rcr (13 Apr 2005)

In my case I didn't hear about my Med until 6 months after I had completed my PT test.  I then had to do another PT test because my first expired. So, I didn't hear about it until after.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (13 Apr 2005)

I think, IIRC, it means your preliminary med checkup is ok and such, but not necessairly your in depth med test. Im not quite sure though.


----------



## kincanucks (13 Apr 2005)

lagacer said:
			
		

> hey
> 
> I got a call 2day from the recruiting center to schedul my PT test on next Saturday a 5:00pm LOL
> 
> ...



It means that you have been cleared for Part II and your med is being sent to Borden.  Pass your PT and if you are good to go on the rest of the non-med processing you will be enrolled.  However, if something comes back from your med you can be released.  I believe the whole issue has been discussed in other threads.  Good Luck.


----------



## lagacer (13 Apr 2005)

ok cool tanks man


----------



## I_Drive_Planes (14 Apr 2005)

lagacer said:
			
		

> ok cool tanks man



If I'm not mistaken they're retiring the cool tanks!  ;D

Sorry, couldn't help myself.........

Planes


----------

